# PPPOE on Windows 2000



## jmasl7 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello,

I'm trying to setup a 'Broadband Modem' on a Windows 2000 Professional machine in order to use a friend's DSL service which will be switched on in a few days.

The service provider (Alice DSL, www.alice-dsl.de (German)) had sent her a 'broadband modem' called 'Turbolink IAD' from Sphairon Access Systems. An installation CD was provided but it will only install on a German version of Windows - this version is English. The 'modem' is connected via Ethernet to the PC and via a standard phone cable to the phone point.

I understand that what I need to do is set up a network connection using 'Point to Point Protocol over Ethernet'. I've been shown how to do this on Windows XP:

go to Control Panel
Network Connections
Create a new connection
Connect to the internet
Set up my connection manually
Connect using a broadband connection that requires a user name and a password
Enter an ISP name (eg. Alice DSL)
Enter User Name, Password, Confirm Password

Check
Properties>Networking on resulting connection should show
"Point to Point over Ethernet (PPPoE)"

But can this be done on Windows 2000? (if so, I've not been able to figure out how). Is this PPPoE standard on Win2000 or does in need a separate install from the Windows CD and, if so, how do I do that?

Is there some other way of setting this up?

Any assistance appreciated.

Regards

John


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm not sure if this link helps, i just googled PPPoE for windows 2000.......


http://ca.huji.ac.il/services/internet/connect/adsl/pppoe2k.shtml


----------



## jmasl7 (Apr 24, 2007)

Maq,

thanks but those instructions require that you first "Install the PPPoE driver from Bezeq CD"

I don't have that unfortunately, although I think the driver from www.raspppoe.com will provide equivalent functionality.

John


----------



## jmasl7 (Apr 24, 2007)

I can now confirm that IPCONFIG shows no default gateway.

My friend has managed to get and install a copy of Windows XP so we were able to configure the device as 'PPPoE' using the steps above.

It now connects to the internet although there are still some issues with activating the service so the only site we can see at the moment is www.alice-dsl.de

Thanks for your help everybody.

Regards

John


----------

